# Rockets ride Scola after halftime to outlast Kings



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The Houston Rockets kept their record clean in second games of back-to-backs. Still, it almost got a little messy in the fourth quarter. After leading by 15 points in the second quarter and holding a 59-52 halftime edge, the Rockets needed 22 points from Luis Scola and some defense down the stretch to beat the Sacramento Kings 113-106 on Saturday night. "It was a really hard and long week," Scola said. "We had some good and bad moments. We fought, we played hard.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10411160/Rockets-ride-Scola-after-halftime-to-outlast-Kings


----------

